# The top 10 New Year’s Resolution for drivers,resolutions we’d love to make for othe



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New research reveals UK's motorists want to improve their parking and patience - whilst they think other drivers need to remember to indicate, keep their distance and get off the phone
- One in 10 motorists think they have nothing to improve upon








When it comes to making a New Year's Resolution behind the wheel, it seems that improving our parking skills tops the list by quite some way, according to a new study.

Independent research questioned 1000 UK motorists on behalf of the country's largest pre-17 driving school, Young Driver. It revealed almost one in 10 British licence-holders (9 per cent) believe they are a perfect driver with nothing to improve. But for those who did think their skills could be worked on, parking took the two top spots for the most needed New Year's Resolutions across all age groups. Parallel parking was the most common thing motorists admitted needed improvement (35 per cent), with a further one in three (31 per cent) saying their reverse parking skills could be better. Being more patient and overcoming a lack of confidence also featured in the top 10 - along with driving in a more environmentally friendly way (12 per cent).

Young Driver also asked the respondents what skills they thought other drivers could do with improving come January 1st - revealing we judge other people's driving very differently to our own. One in two motorists (52 per cent) said other drivers need to indicate more - although, interestingly, only one in 10 (10 per cent) thought that was a skill they themselves needed to improve upon.

Parking barely registered on the list of top 10 New Year's Resolutions we'd like other drivers to make, with the second most popular response being that people needed to stop tailgating (44 per cent) - a fault only eight per cent of drivers personally felt they needed to work on. Not using a mobile behind the wheel took the third spot - but didn't even make the top 10 list of resolutions we'd make for ourselves.

The top 10 motoring related New Year's Resolutions we would make for ourselves:

To improve my parallel parking (35%)
To improve my reverse parking (31%)
Being more patient behind the wheel (16%)
Being more confident behind the wheel (15%)
To overcome nervousness of driving on a motorway (15%)
Always remembering to check my blind spots (12%)
To drive in a more environmentally friendly way (12%)
To use my mirrors more (11%)
Always remembering to indicate (10%)
Reducing my speed (9%)
The top 10 motoring related New Year's Resolutions we would make for other motorists:

Always remembering to indicate (52%)
Not to get too close to the car in front (44%)
Never using a mobile phone behind the wheel (42%)
Reducing their speed (40%)
Being more patient behind the wheel (37%)
Using their mirrors more (25%)
Always checking their blind spots (23%)
To ensure cyclists and horse riders have plenty of space when passing (20%)
To improve their reverse parking skills (14%)
Increasing their speed (11%)
Sue Waterfield, head of marketing at Young Driver, said: "Twelve per cent of men and six per cent of women think they are a perfect driver - yet people were very clear about the deficiencies in other people's driving skills! In reality, all of the things on the lists should be drilled into us when learning to drive, and they're certainly messages and skills we clearly communicate to our pupils when they're behind the wheel. But it's easy for bad habits to slip in once you've been driving for several years - so a New Year's Resolution to drive with more consideration and care (and to perhaps brush up on those parking skills) definitely seems like a good idea!"

Young Driver has delivered 900,000 driving lessons to 10-17 year olds at 70 private venues across the UK. Youngsters have lessons in a brand new, dual controlled Vauxhall Corsa SE Premium with a highly qualified approved driving instructor and learn as they would on the road at 17. A road system is created, with traffic signs, roundabouts and junctions, along with special areas to practice manoeuvres. The emphasis of the lessons is on safety and fun and encouraging youngsters to drive responsibly, giving them time to perfect driving skills such as gear changes, braking and steering without the pressures of public roads. For more information go to www.youngdriver.com


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Perhaps an advanced driving course & test should be mandatory after a couple of years of passing the basic driving test. 
Undertaking IAM training and test improved my awareness and made my driving more economical, brakes now lasting 10s of thousands miles longer and I regulalrly beat TomTom's driving times! 
Although I admit to having some bad habits, but I'm at least concious of my failings 

How about a new years resolution for peeps, 
do an IAM course - 
even if you don't pass the advanced test your driving will be much more aware and educated!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> ...... It revealed almost one in 10 British licence-holders (9 per cent) believe they are a perfect driver with nothing to improve.......


Those would be the Police Class 1 drivers :lol:.

Except that from the ones I've been fortunate enough to meet they would be the first to admit that there is no such person as one that can't improve.

If you ever get the chance to chat with one or even better get out on the road with one you'll see just how sharply their skills are honed.

Andy.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

One IAM technique i still use - look back after every ride and identify one thing that you could improve on and one thing you did well.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Both my kids (Now 11 and 14) have been taking Young Driver lessons, the 14 year old has had 6 over the last 2 or 3 years using 2 different centres at *****tone and Church Fenton
Excellent, not just for the obvious benefits but for the fun factor too. Both really enjoy the half day out and its not so expensive either.
Highly recommended.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

^^:lol:^^
That's enistone with a 'P' in front!.
:lol:


----------

